# la(s) matemática(s)



## jacinta

Tengo una duda si es la matemática o las matemáticas.  He oído decirlo en forma singular pero ¿cuál es la forma correcta de mathematics?  También se puede decir mate como nombre corto, ¿no?


----------



## te gato

jacinta said:
			
		

> Tengo una duda si es la matemática o las matemáticas. He oído decirlo en forma singular pero ¿cuál es la forma correcta de mathematics? También se puede decir mate como nombre corto, ¿no?


 
Hi jacinta;
'Mathematical' is pertaining to 'Mathematics'....
see below...
*mathematical*

adj 1: of or pertaining to or of the nature of mathematics; "a mathematical textbook"; "slide rules and other mathematical instruments"; "a mathematical solution to a problem"; "mathematical proof" 2: relating to or having ability to think in or work with numbers; "tests for rating numerical aptitude"; "a mathematical whiz" [syn: numerical] [ant: verbal] 3: beyond question; "a mathematical certainty" 4: statistically possible though highly improbable; "have a mathematical chance of making the playoffs" 5: characterized by the exactness or precision of mathematics; "mathematical precision"

*math·e·mat·ics*  (m
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





th
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







-m
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




t
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ks)
_n._ _(used with a sing. verb)_ 
The study of the measurement, properties, and relationships of quantities and sets, using numbers and symbols.[syn: math, maths]

hope this helped.....

te gato


----------



## jacinta

Hola, te gato;

Creo que no me entendiste bien.  Quiero saber el término en español que se usa para decir "mathematics", si es plural or singular.  Creo que las dos son correctas pero quisiera clarificar mi duda.


----------



## te gato

jacinta said:
			
		

> Hola, te gato;
> 
> Creo que no me entendiste bien. Quiero saber el término en español que se usa para decir "mathematics", si es plural or singular. Creo que las dos son correctas pero quisiera clarificar mi duda.


 
Hi jacinta;
sorry..they are singular..
good link...

http://englishplus.com/grammar/00000039.htm

te gato


----------



## Edwin

jacinta said:
			
		

> Hola, te gato;
> 
> Creo que no me entendiste bien.  Quiero saber el término en español que se usa para decir "mathematics", si es plural or singular.  Creo que las dos son correctas pero quisiera clarificar mi duda.



It appears that in Spanish the subject is *la matemática*:



> Departamento de *Matemática*
> Facultad de Ciencias Exactas y Naturales
> Universidad de Buenos Aires   -   Argentina



Tambien usando Google encontré esto:



> Contenido de asignaturas de ingeniera civil upes universidad ... mecanica, la neumatica,
> la informatica, *la matematica*, la fisica,....informacion sobre ...



But they also speak of ciencias matematicas  (mathematical sciences). But that is just to make the adjective matematicas agree in number with ciencias.



> LINKS
> Links de interes para las Ciencias Matematicas


----------



## jacinta

Ok.  Les explico mi problema y por qué necesito la información.  Hoy usé la palabra matemática en clase.  Tengo un estudiante que es de España y me dijo que me equivoqué.  Claro que no quiero discutirlo en clase.  Por eso les pregunto a ustedes para resolver el asunto de una vez.  Nativos, ¿qué dicen?


----------



## Edwin

jacinta said:
			
		

> Ok.  Les explico mi problema y por qué necesito la información.  Hoy usé la palabra matemática en clase.  Tengo un estudiante que es de España y me dijo que me equivoqué.  Claro que no quiero discutirlo en clase.  Por eso les pregunto a ustedes para resolver el asunto de una vez.  Nativos, ¿qué dicen?



Well, Jacinta, I'm not a nativo, but I am a mathematician and I'm interested in hearing what the nativos have to say. Probably it depends on how you used the word. What was the sentence?

In any case según el DRAE the word *matemática* does exist and means the subject itself as well as feminine mathematician, and is the feminine form of the adjective mathematical. (So una tabla matemática would be correct.)  

 Mira.  From this it looks like  you can use it in the singular or plural with the same meaning if I'm reading the RAE definition correctly.



> *matemática.*
> (Del lat. mathematĭca, y este del gr. τὰ μαθηματικά, der. de μάθημα, conocimiento).
> 1. f. Ciencia deductiva que estudia las propiedades de los entes abstractos, como números, figuras geométricas o símbolos, y sus relaciones. *U. m. en pl. con el mismo significado que en sing.*
> ~s aplicadas.
> 1. f. *pl.* Estudio de la cantidad considerada en relación con ciertos fenómenos físicos.
> ~s puras.
> 1. f. *pl.* Estudio de la cantidad considerada en abstracto.
> 
> 
> matemático, ca.
> (Del lat. mathematĭcus, y este del gr. μαθηματικός).
> 1. adj. Exacto, preciso.
> 2. adj. Perteneciente o relativo a las matemáticas. Regla matemática. Instrumento matemático.
> 3. m. y f. Persona que profesa las matemáticas o tiene en ellas especiales conocimientos.
> 4. m. ant. astrólogo (ǁ hombre que profesa la astrología).
> □ V.
> lógica matemática
> 
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados



I have also searched some more on Google and see that there is considerable use of matemáticas.  I will ask some Spanish speaking mathematicians about the matter and see what they say.  From what I can see by Googling it is used in both the singular and plural.


----------



## mjscott

In my classroom, there are over 80% of students who speak Spanish at home. The school district where I live has made report cards and report card comments available in Spanish. They have gone to great trouble using translators who have passed rigorous exams in order for translations to be official, to translate the report card, _but that does not mean there are not mistakes!_ To give kids a math grade, I always click on _Las Matemáticas._


----------



## te gato

Hi guys;

In english grammar mathamatics is what we call a 'tricky plural' it looks like it is a plural but it is realy singular...



*Plural-looking Nouns 

*Some nouns that end in *-s* look like they are plural, but they really are singular. This is particularly true of branches of knowledge, certain foods or dishes, and certain diseases. Branches of knowledge like *mathematics, physics, ethics, politics,* or *social studies* are singular.

This is what has me confused.. 

te gato


----------



## mjscott

So it should be _La Matemáticas?_


----------



## cubaMania

Help, help!  We need native speakers of Spanish to verify the answer to this question.

Is is normal to say 'matemática' and also 'la matemática' and also 'las matemáticas' ???
Do they differ in meaning?
las matemáticas = the subject of mathematics
matemático/a = adjective mathematical, or numerical, or precise
la matemática = ??????

Or am I wrong on all counts?

And when that student corrected jacinta, was s/he correct or incorrect in his/her correction?


----------



## moira

Yo siempre he oido, dicho y estudiado *Matemáticas*. Estoy de acuerdo en que existe en singular, pero lo que quiero decir es que en el uso diario, decimos Matemáticas: _"hoy tengo clase de matemáticas_". El diminutivo que usan los estudiantes es *mates*: _hoy tengo clase de mates_.
Como adjetivo, en singular, estoy de acuerdo en que es algo relativo a las matemáticas o que sigue una regla fija "cuando Ana viene por aquí, enseguida aparece Juan, es matemático", o bien, alguien que se dedica a la ciencia


----------



## Antartic

Como dice la RAE, la matemática y las matemáticas tienen el mismo significado en cuanto a la ciencia de los numeros se refiere. Sin embargo es mas común usar las matematicas.
Hoy tengo clases de matemáticas.
Necesito un libro de matemáticas.

Sin embargo el singular, le da un sentido mas especifico y determinado a esta ciencia, por ello se suele decir:
Isaac Newton influyo en la matematica del siglo XVIII.
La matematica que estudiamos hace 50 años nos sirvio mucho.

Aun asi, gramaticalmente en ambos casos, singular y plural son intercambiables.


----------



## lauranazario

Puesto que aquí se discuten el singular y el plural de la palabra, transfiero este hilo a Gramática.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## beatrizg

moira said:
			
		

> Yo siempre he oido, dicho y estudiado *Matem?ticas*. Estoy de acuerdo en que existe en singular, pero lo que quiero decir es que en el uso diario, decimos Matem?ticas:



Estoy de acuerdo con moira.


----------



## araceli

Hola:
Acá también su uso es indistinto, con tendencia a usar "matemáticas" cuando se refiere a la materia del colegio.
Saludos.


----------



## silversturm

I have always seen and heard 'las matemáticas'.


----------



## Like an Angel

Las dos son *correctas*, dependiendo del contexto en el que lo hayas usado estará mal dicho matemática. En cuanto a Mate, cuando cursé *Matemática* I en la facultad de Ciencias Económicas era común escuchar a mis compañeros decir: "aprobé el parcial de Mate I".- 

¡Saludos!


----------



## rpleimann

Jacinta,

I understand what you’re asking and I too would like to hear from some native speakers.  Perhaps it’s one of those words used differently in different locations.

The University of Chicago dictionary says that mathematics is "matemáticas", but does not indicate la or las.  The adjective form is listed as "matemático."

According to Holt, Rinehart and Winston’s ¡Ven Conmigo! level 1 Spanish textbook, it is “las matemáticas.”  But then, that's an English-speaking textbook company.

Rhonda


----------



## jacinta

Boy, I could go on and on about textbooks!  They usually give one word translations.  People learning a foreign language from a text are disadvantaged because there is rarely only one way to say a word, as we can see from this forum.  Students give the argument, "But *the * *book* says...!!"  But that is not the topic of this thread so I will be quiet.  I thank you all for your help.

Les agradezco mucho por sus consejos.


----------



## Outsider

rpleimann said:
			
		

> The University of Chicago dictionary says that mathematics is "matemáticas", but does not indicate la or las.


It's _las_. The word is plural.


----------



## Edwin

Outsider said:
			
		

> It's _las_. The word is plural.



¿Entonces por qué Google da 971 respuestas por  *"la matemáticas"*?  No me parece que todos son errores.


Por ejemplo conseguí esto en una página de la Universidad Santiago de Cali :



> Álgebra II
> Didáctica de la matemáticas
> Epistemología e historia de la matemáticas



Aquí puedes ver muchos Ejemplos Del Uso De ''la matemáticas" 

Nota que tambien se puede encontrar con Google más ejemplos de ''las matemáticas'' y ''la matemática".  Me imagino que todos son correctos.


----------



## Eiron

Hola:

No está precisamente relacionado con la pregunta original, pero esperando que sirva de algo...

En inglés americano, 'mathematics' se abrevia como 'math', mientras por este lado del charco decimos 'math*s*'.


----------



## jmx

> ¿Entonces por qué Google da 971 respuestas por "la matemáticas"? No me parece que todos son errores.


Lo siento Edwin pero es "la Matemática" en singular o bien "las Matemáticas" en plural, que es mucho más corriente. "la Matemáticas" es un error garrafal (= muy grande). Has de tener en cuenta que muchos hablantes de castellano _aspiran_ las eses ('s') y zetas ('z') postvocálicas, por eso es más fácil de lo que piensas que cometan esa falta de ortografía.


----------



## suso26

Yo no se porque se buscan tanto problema en ESPAÑOL de cualquier pais.. es ysiempre será LAS MATEMATICAS!!!!! o Simplemente MATEMATICAS...


----------



## Outsider

Edwin said:
			
		

> ¿Entonces por qué Google da 971 respuestas por  *"la matemáticas"*?  No me parece que todos son errores.


You can check this in a dictionary.


----------



## Edwin

jacinta said:
			
		

> Tengo una duda si es la matemática o las matemáticas.  He oído decirlo en forma singular pero ¿cuál es la forma correcta de mathematics?



Recibí un email de un colega (profesor de matemáticas que es de origen méxicano) sobre este asunto:  Él dice:



> Pues yo he oído "las matemáticas" y también, aunque menos frecuentemente,  "la matemática." Sin embargo "la matemáticas" es incorrecto en todos los casos, ninguna duda sobre ello.
> 
> Una observacióm más: Es mejor decir  "Enseño matemáticas" que "Enseño las matemáticas" ó "Enseño la matemática."
> 
> Mi papá, que no sabe más que aritmética dice siempre "la matemática."  Creo que suena más natural para él.


----------



## Aserolf

En México siempre le hemos conocido como Matemáticas.
Voy a mi clase de Matemáticas.
Estudio Matemáticas.
Reprobé Matemáticas.
Y en la boleta de calificaciones se encuentra: 
Áreas:
Matemáticas, Español, Ciencias Sociales, Ciencias Naturales, etc. etc.
Para acortarla, especialmente entre los jóvenes, le dicen *Mate *
*SALUDOS!!!*


----------



## sarabandaa

las matemáticas si se refiere a la asignatura
matemática como adjetivo: una solución matemática


----------



## lazarus1907

La matemática  (Not very common in Spain)
Las matemáticas  (more common in Spain)
La matemáticas 

The DRAE confirms this. See post #7.


----------

